# Does 20985 need a modifier??



## chase0702 (Sep 10, 2010)

One of our providers used CPT code 27447 and 20985. Do I need a modifier with this code?? It's also an add on code. Any help would be great.


----------



## marty3073 (Sep 11, 2010)

*no add on code*

there is no need to add a modifier to an add on code, especially mod -51

marty3073


----------

